# Gurley info within the hour?



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

Just saw that


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2014)

Go Gurley.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 16, 2014)

http://georgia.247sports.com/Board/19/Contents/-UGA-is-preparing-a-statement-on-Gurley-32087199


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2014)

Their hour is up.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2014)

CMR is saying that he dosen't expect him to play. According to the AJC.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2014)

They're using the forum clock Charlie.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> CMR is saying that he dosen't expect him to play. According to the AJC.



That was early this morning, but i saw something on twitter that said we appreciate them (the ncaa) hearing from us and not to comment on the discussions. Hope that is not it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> They're using the forum clock Charlie.



Still been over an hour since AJC reported the story.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 16, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> That was early this morning, but i saw something on twitter that said we appreciate them (the ncaa) hearing from us and not to comment on the discussions. Hope that is not it.



That's in reference to the swimming coach.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> CMR is saying that he dosen't expect him to play. According to the AJC.





> UGA spokesman Claude Felton said it “would be unlikely” that they’d discuss Gurley’s eligibility while there.



Which likely means he ain't gonna' be on the plane tomorrow.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> That's in reference to the swimming coach.



The way i read it, it was both, but i hope you are right.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2014)

No new news at this time or further comment. - per Uga.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

No news


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 16, 2014)

http://georgia.247sports.com/Board/...the-NCAA-on-Todd-Gurley-540-pm-Thurs-32089757


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Please tell me this is a joke that they haven't even asked for him to be reinstated yet?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nope deerbandit they haven't asked for him to be reinstated. UGA really stands behind their players


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2014)

I would look up how the process works before I get worked up about UGA not submiting his reinstatement......


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 16, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I would look up how the process works before I get worked up about UGA not submiting his reinstatement......



yeah, i don't care how dumb the admin may seem, they're not going to drag their feet on doing their part to get the kid back in.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, Gurley has Nathan Deal's support! 



Free Gurley!! Ur, let Gurley play!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 16, 2014)

Being hopeful it's a formality fax and get the green light tmrw. But don't think it's gonna happen


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Nope deerbandit they haven't asked for him to be reinstated. UGA really stands behind their players



The University doesn't ask for reinstatement until a decision has been made by the NCAA.  The NCAA is not holding Gurley out, UGA is.  If Gurley had been given the green light by the NCAA, he'd be traveling with the team tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> The University doesn't ask for reinstatement until a decision has been made by the NCAA.  The NCAA is not holding Gurley out, UGA is.  If Gurley had been given the green light by the NCAA, he'd be traveling with the team tomorrow.



^^^ this. 
If you play him before the NCAA makes a ruling, if found as a violation, the games he played in could be subject to forfeit plus whatever other penalties they can come up with.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 16, 2014)

It has become apparent that Gurley admitted to accepting a certain amount of $ to the university compliance dept.  Under $400.00 1 game, 400-700 2 games, over that 4 games.  If the school knows the amount, they will not ask for reinstatement until the penalty has been paid and the NCAA has acknowledged it. Uga is paying for the attorneys and keeping him practicing, they know the deal, has nothing to do with supporting the player.  Do you guys know how severe it becomes when you knowingly play an inelligible player?  Forfeit every contest they have participated in.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> It has become apparent that Gurley admitted to accepting a certain amount of $ to the university compliance dept.  Under $400.00 1 game, 400-700 2 games, over that 4 games.  If the school knows the amount, they will not ask for reinstatement until the penalty has been paid and the NCAA has acknowledged it. Uga is paying for the attorneys and keeping him practicing, they know the deal, has nothing to do with supporting the player.  Do you guys know how severe it becomes when you knowingly play an inelligible player?  Forfeit every contest they have participated in.



Yep


----------



## formula1 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re:*

My thoughts are that Gurley did the right thing admitting a rule was violated unlike others in the same situation.

But if he doesn't come back for Florida I don't see him coming back as it would indicate a 4 game penalty.  Would you risk your NFL playing career for Auburn, Charleston Southern, and Georgia Tech knowing you will be a first-rounder? Chances are slimming I am afraid!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 17, 2014)

formula1 said:


> My thoughts are that Gurley did the right thing admitting a rule was violated unlike others in the same situation.
> 
> But if he doesn't come back for Florida I don't see him coming back as it would indicate a 4 game penalty.  Would you risk your NFL playing career for Auburn, Charleston Southern, and Georgia Tech knowing you will be a first-rounder? Chances are slimming I am afraid!



If it were even one game to come back for, I'd expect to see him starting at RB.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 17, 2014)

formula1 said:


> My thoughts are that Gurley did the right thing admitting a rule was violated unlike others in the same situation.
> 
> But if he doesn't come back for Florida I don't see him coming back as it would indicate a 4 game penalty.  Would you risk your NFL playing career for Auburn, Charleston Southern, and Georgia Tech knowing you will be a first-rounder? Chances are slimming I am afraid!



If Georgia still has only the one loss going into the Auburn game there will be plenty for Gurley to play for!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 17, 2014)

If nothing else, he owes it to his teammates to play.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 17, 2014)

regardless of what the suspension is, I think Greg McGarity is not making many friends within the booster community by not releasing any more information thatn what has been released.  It may just be my peon thought processes, but I figure if there is a set suspension at this point, then the fans and support community really deserve to know what that entails. I can not see how this helps the PR for either the NCAA, who is already in  PR "Poo Soup" or the UGA administration.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 17, 2014)

Not playing.g this weekend, confirmed.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 17, 2014)

and that is fine....it is what it is...I think you get my point rex...it is not so much the suspension, and it is the lack of information that can be the most frustrating part. the Dawgs will do what the Dawgs will do...with or without him, I will watch and pull just the same...just not too sure GM is helping his or the admins PR out much by their silence. But ...I guess it is ...wait and see.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 17, 2014)

From what i'm hearing its UGA's compliance office that is dragging their feet not the NCAA.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 17, 2014)

Run, Chubb, run!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 17, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> From what i'm hearing its UGA's compliance office that is dragging their feet not the NCAA.



not really, they are following protocol.  the procedure that  involves several steps in getting a player re-instated...I'll see if I can find the link to the NCAA's policy that lays it out. its kind of complex actually; UGA had to wait for the NCXAA to do some things and then apply for reinstatement, AFTER the NC2A finsihed what they were supposed to do....I am not too sure Auburn or A&M followed the rules completely, but because of the swim teams deal, I think maybe UGA had to be a little more cooperative.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2014)

All this tells me that Gurley admitted to Richt that he got paid and they just don't want to announce it until the suspension has been fulfilled.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 17, 2014)

I haven't read where the ncaa suspended hem uga did as a precaution but  the ncaa tweeted yesterday they were waiting on reinstatement papers yesterday from uga. Which I interpret as their done let's play ball. But it was never announced they suspended him so why do they have to reinstate him?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 17, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I haven't read where the ncaa suspended hem uga did as a precaution but  the ncaa tweeted yesterday they were waiting on reinstatement papers yesterday from uga. Which I interpret as their done let's play ball. But it was never announced they suspended him so why do they have to reinstate him?



Good question, I thought this was all in house at UGA


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 17, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Good question, I thought this was all in house at UGA



I think NCAA has to suspend him then they can immediately reinstate him.  The UGA suspension is considered in "mitigation."  Seems that happened a couple of years ago.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 17, 2014)

Form everything I have gathered, the school suspends the player then sends their finding to the NCAA the review and see if they need to investigate. If they don't need to do anything they reinstate the player, doing it this way keeps the NCAA from being able to take away wins from before the player was suspended if something else comes up at a later date. I might be wrong but that's how I have always heard it.


----------

